# Nutcracker



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from the Opera house after seeing the Nutcracker.
A very nice evening spoiled by 3 women directly in front of my texting all the way through it, 2 children behind me talking all the way through it, and at least 7 woman deciding to change their seat, someone was also smoking and worse of all I could only see Dawn French lol


----------

